# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  التداوى بالأعشاب(الطب البديل): الشيح

## هيثم الفقى

*العائلة : الفصيلة المركبة* 
*يعرف باسم : بعيثران، شيح، شيح بلدى، شيحان، شجرة مريم*
*الجزء المستخدم : جميع اجزاء النبات ماعدا الجذور*



*ينتمي جنس الشيح إلى الفصيلة المركبة التي تعتبر من أكبر فصائل ذوات الفلقتين..* 
*تشمل نباتات الشيح حوالي 300 نوع تنتشر في المنطقة الشمالية المعتدلة من الكرة الأرضية منها 55 نوعا في قارة أوروبا.* 
*الشيح عشبة عطرية حمولة :* 
*الشيح عشبة صغيرة حولية أو معمرة، يصل ارتفاعها لحوالي 70سم، تتفرع من القاعدة بأفرع خضر مضلعة قائمة ملمسها خشن، وهي مستديمة الخضرة، مكسوة بشعيرات رمادية، ولون أجزائه الداخلية عند الكسر أصفر مخضر، وللنبات رائحة عطرية جميلة ومذاق مر، وتنتهى الأفرع بنورة هامية أزهارها أنبوبية خضر مصفرة اللون.* 
*والأوراق عطرية الرائحة متبادلة بسيطة جالسة بيضية مفصصة أو مجزأة إلى أجزاء دقيقة رمادية فضية مخضرة ذات ملمس ناعم. والأوراق العليا أصغر حجما من الأوراق السفلي وهي غزيرة. وتتميز ساق النوع الذي يحتوى على مادة «السانتونين» بلونها الأحمر في أوائل فترة النمو، بينما تكون ساق النوع الذي لا يحتوى على هذه المادة خضراء اللون، وعندما يكتمل نمو النبات يتحول لون الساق في كلا النوعين إلى اللون البني. ويتميز نبات الشيح بتحمله لمدى واسع من درجات الحرارة المختلفة، فهو ينمو في المناطق الصحراوية وشبه الصحراوية، كما ينمو أيضا على قمم جبال الألب ويتحمل برودتها. وتعتبر الأراضي الرملية الملحية أرضا مثالية لزراعة الشيح حيث ينمو فيها جيدا. ومن أشهر أنواع الشيح:* 
** الشيح البلدي: ينتشر في شمال أفريقيا وسوريا وإيران وتركيا ويحتوي على 3% زيت طيار. وينتشر أيضا في المناطق الوسطى والشمالية والشرقية من المملكة العربية السعودية، وهو يستعمل طبيا لاحتوائه على مادة «السانتونين» الطاردة للديدان المعوية. ويستخدم في الطب الشعبي علي هيئة منقوع يشرب لمدة ثلاثة أيام متتالية قبل النوم لطرد الديدان.* 

** الشيح «المصري»: ينتشر في شبه جزيرة سيناء ويحتوي على 6ر1% زيت طيار، وهو أقل فعالية من الشيح البلدي.* 
*شيح المناطق البحرية: ينتشر في غرب أوروبا وأواسط آسيا. ويستخلص منه مادة «السانتونين» الفعالة بالإضافة إلى احتوائه على مادة « آرتميزين» والتي ليس لها مفعول طبي.* 

** الشيبة (شجرة مريم ): يسمى أيضا «دقن الشيح» وهو من الأنواع الطبية التى تحتوى على مادة «السانتونين». وينمو بريا ولا يزرع .* 
** الترجون: ويسمي أيضا الطرَّاقون وينتشر في أوروبا الآسيوية. ويزرع في فرنسا لزيته. ولا يحتوى على مادة «السانتونين» ويعتبر من مجموعة نباتات التوابل حيث تستخدم أوراقه المسحوقة لتحسين نكهة الطعام، خاصة الأسماك المطبوخة.* 
** العناب عويذران، عاذر: وينتشر في المنطقتين الوسطى والشرقية من المملكة. حيث يستخدم عصيره الطازج لتسكين آلام الأذن كما يستخدم منقوع النبات كمسهل قوي.* 

** بعيثران، شيح، شيح بلدى، شيحان: وينتشر هذا النوع أيضا في شمال الحجاز وجنوبه والمنطقتين الوسطى والشرقية، وكذلك في شبه جزيرة سيناء، وجبل علبة في جمهورية مصر العربية. ويستعمل منقوع أوراقه وقممه الزهرية طارداً للغازات ومدراً للطمث.* 

** عاذر، غبيرة، عادر: ينتشر في المنطقة الوسطى الشرقية من صحراء النفود في المملكة. ويستخدم مسحوق النبات الجاف معلقا في الماء الدافىء مع ملعقة عسل عند النوم ضد الإمساك. كما يستعمل نفس الخليط مرتين في اليوم قبل الوجبات ضد الروماتيزم. كما يستعمل مغلي النبات لعلاج البرد.* 

** شيح الزينة: لا تحتوي نباتات هذا النوع على مادة «السانتونين» ولذلك لا تستعمل طبيا. ويزرع مع نباتات الزينة في الحدائق كنبات تحديد، حيث تزرع النباتات متقاربة في خط مستقيم، على الحدود الخارجية للأحواض ودوائر الزهور، لتحدها من الخارج وتفصل بينها وبين المسطح الأخضر، وذلك لصفاته الخضرية المتميزة، فأوراقه الخضر اللون لها رائحة عطرية جميلة. كما يستعمل في الحديقة أيضا للكتابة، وعمل الرسوم الزخرفية على المسطحات الخضر .* 

** الشيح محصول شتوي: يزرع الشيح كمحصول شتوي في شهر أكتوبر، إما بالبذرة أو بتفصيص النبات أو بواسطة العقل الجذرية. وتختلف طرق زراعته باختلاف المناطق التي يزرع فيها، ففي باكستان يزرع على سفوح الجبال بطريقة المدرَّجات أو المصاطب التى تزرع عليها البذور في جور على مسافات 30سم، ولا يروى المحصول بل يترك لينمو على مياه الأمطار. وفي مناطق الوطن العربي نادراً ما يزرع الشيح كمحصول إلا في محطات التجارب أو مراكز البحوث الزراعية أو كليات الصيدلة، ويجمع النبات البري من مناطق انتشاره الطبيعية في الأراضي الصحراوية.* 

*المكونات الفعالة طبياً :* 
*تحتوي القمم الزهرية والأزهار الناضجة غير المتفتحة على «زيت الشيح» ومادة «السانتونين». وفي الأزهار تتراوح نسبة الزيت من 3ر0 إلى 5ر2%، ويفصل منها بطريقة التقطير بالبخار، وله رائحة الكافور تقريبا.* 

*وتعتبر مادة «السانتونين» المكوِّن الأساسي في النبات، وهي مادة متبلورة شحيحة الذوبان في الماء تتلون باللون الأصفر عند تعرضها للضوء، واذا استمر تعرضها للضوء تتحول إلى مادة راتنجية بنية اللون. وتختلف كمية «السانتونين» باختلاف نوع الشيح، ومكان زراعته، ووقت الجمع. وهناك أنواع عديدة من الشيح لا تحتوي على مادة «السانتونين» لكنها تستعمل لاستخراج زيت الشيح أو كنبات زينة في تنسيق الحدائق أو في التجارب العلمية التي تجرى لزيادة محتوى الأزهار من مادة «السانتونين».* 

*الشيح في الطب الشعبي :* 
*يعرف الشيح جيدا في الطب الشعبي. اشتهر في العطارة المصرية، وعرف عند العرب لعلاج الكثير من أمراض الأجهزة التنفسية والهضمية والبولية والتناسلية والعصبية.* 

*أهم مناطق تجارة الشيح :* 
*باكستان هي الموطن الأصلي لنبات الشيح حيث تنتشر زراعته بكثافة في مناطق شرق وشمال باكستان خاصة في وادي كورام، إذ ينمو فيها نوع يحمل اسم المنطقة؛ وهو يحتوى على نسبة جيدة من مادة «السانتونين» تصل إلى 3ر2%. ويتم استخلاص الزيت والمادة الفعالة منه وتصدر إلى جميع أنحاء العالم. وتنتشر زراعة الشيح أيضا في تركستان حيث يُشكِّل فيها تجارة واسعة ويصدر منها لجميع أنحاء العالم. ويزرع كذلك في روسيا التي احتكرت تجارة مادة «السانتونين» المستخرجة منه لسنوات طويلة. وبهذا يعد محصولا اقتصاديا هاما في تلك الدول.* 
منقول

----------

